# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Tutorials >  [J2ME] Starting mobile programming using J2ME

## akhileshbc

Hi guys  :wave: 

I was in need of creating a mobile application (for my personal needs). And the phone that I'm using is a Nokia 5230 touchscreen model. So, I just went through certain sites and gathered information, and finally ended up in J2ME. And I thought I should share the basic ideas with others also. Might be helpful to some others.  :Smilie: 

Requirements
JDKJ2ME SDK
Installation
In my PC, I'm using Windows XP 32 bit OS. So, I'll be assuming you were also using the same. Otherwise, please select the appropriate download files(which is being described below):

*1. JDK (Java Development Kit):*

    To download the latest JDK, goto: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/ja...ads/index.html
The latest version is JDK 7.


http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/1376/jdkdownload1.png

Click on the "Download" button.
From the next page, click on the "Accept License Agreement". And then click on the download link next to "Windows x86" (this for 32 bit Windows OS. Others have to download the appropriate version, which is in that list).


http://img847.imageshack.us/img847/7938/jdkdownload2.png

After you have successfully downloaded it, install it in your computer.
Next, we are going to download J2ME SDK.

*2. J2ME SDK (Java to Mobile Edition Software Development Kit):*

To download the latest J2ME SDK, visit: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/ja...ame/index.html
The latest version is J2ME SDK 3.0


http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/1452/download1w.png

From that page, click on the "Download(Win)" button.
In the next page, select the "Accept License Agreement".
Then click on the download link next to "Java Platform, Micro Edition Software Development Kit 3.0".


http://img847.imageshack.us/img847/4708/download2uq.png

The downloading will start. After downloading, install it in your computer.

Thus, we have successfully downloaded and installed the necessary softwares required for doing J2ME programming.

I'll post the rest of the tutorial soon...  :Smilie:

----------


## akhileshbc

_< reserved for future posts >_

----------


## akhileshbc

_< reserved for future posts.. >_

----------


## akhileshbc

_< reserved for future posts... >_

----------


## riteshjain1982

Have you got any update on this?

----------


## akhileshbc

> Have you got any update on this?


Sorry, didn't got enough time to update it. If you have some additions, you can post it here.

 :wave:

----------

